# Best Pike Lakes in NEO



## mismas1 (May 15, 2011)

Anyone have any suggestions on what they think are the best pike lakes in Ohio? Also, anyone have any suggestions on what the best lures to catch them on? Thanks in advance to anyone who responds!


----------



## Whoknows (May 16, 2009)

I have no clue about good Lakes but I've never brought one into shore but I have had them take my lures. Twin blade spinners in white and sexy shad and A jointed jerk bait in a baby bass paint are the only thing I've gotten them to go after so far.


----------



## mismas1 (May 15, 2011)

Where at Mike?


----------



## Whoknows (May 16, 2009)

I usually fish the Cuyahoga River in the Kent area/Fuller park for pike in the fall and spring


----------



## LearningtoFly (Apr 2, 2011)

According to the Ohio DNR's Fish Ohio program here are the best places to catch big northern pike in order:

1. Mosquito Lake 
2. Cuyahoga River
3. TIE &#8211; Killbuck Creek and West Branch Reservoir 

I spent a couple of years fishing the Cuyahoga in Kent quite a bit for pike. I had the best luck with 4-6" floating Rapalas and similar type jerk baits in firetiger or shad patterns fished with an erratic retrieve. I found it was best to remove the hook near the tail of the jerk bait since that one seemed to just get buried in the pike's body or gills. Perhaps suprisingly, I caught them on buzzbaits too. Pike on a buzzbait was fun.


----------



## [email protected]#$carp (Aug 29, 2010)

only pike I ve caught in the area is at the Cuyahoga river. No lakes that I know of.


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

Mosquito,Ladue,WestBranch,all of the Cuyahoga from the headwaters to the mouth,eastbranch,And I'd bet alot more that I'm not familiar with!As far as what to use I'd wadger more aggresive than finess.I've lucked into most mine.


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

Many of the best are private - probably the reason for a fair population: Lake Mohawk, Evans Lake, Lake Rockwell (rte 14 bridge) if you are lucky enough for one to come within casting distance from shore. Mosquito and West Branch are probably the best public options for a big pike. Lake Erie is underfished for pike if you know where and when to look. The harbors and estuaries are a good place to start. Rivers and creeks mentioned before are better for numbers (upper Cuyahoga, Killbuck creek, Tuscarawas river and tribs south of Canton).


----------



## FishinNate34 (Feb 4, 2011)

Where at in Kent do most people fish from, Fuller Park? Or usually upper or lower of that point?


----------



## joerugz (Feb 28, 2007)

I just so happen to catch a 20" pike in the river yesterday with a white spinnerbait. I had a few hits and a hook up or two but landed and released only one. I did manage to catch a 21 1/2" largemouth. Must have gone six plus pounds. It was still fat from spawning so it could have been heavier but I measured it and let it go to fight another day.


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

FishinNate34 said:


> Where at in Kent do most people fish from, Fuller Park? Or usually upper or lower of that point?


Both. You can head downstream to the Edison Reservoir (Cuyahoga Falls) or head upstream to near Ladue Reservoir or beyond.


----------



## FishinNate34 (Feb 4, 2011)

Thanks. I think I'm gonna go out and try for some pike tonight. I've never cuaght a pike and it's definetly next on my list of fish to catch. Does throughing out spoons spinners and larger crankbaits usually produce well?


----------



## bags (Apr 4, 2011)

Steel Cranium said:


> Many of the best are private - probably the reason for a fair population: Lake Mohawk, Evans Lake, Lake Rockwell (rte 14 bridge) if you are lucky enough for one to come within casting distance from shore. Mosquito and West Branch are probably the best public options for a big pike. Lake Erie is underfished for pike if you know where and when to look. The harbors and estuaries are a good place to start. Rivers and creeks mentioned before are better for numbers (upper Cuyahoga, Killbuck creek, Tuscarawas river and tribs south of Canton).


east branch?/ where at on the lake??


----------



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

mismas1.....I'll toss my vote in for WB.....Tops for numbers would be mosquito ( mostly because of the amount of water there).... At WB I catch my fair share there every year and I never really target them. Except for a trip or two in the early spring.......Most I catch are in the middle 30" range....(just caught a 36"er last week) while jiggin in 15 feet of water, fishing for crappies. I have broken the 40" mark there on occasion. I return all back, except for one or two 8 to 10 pounders in the early spring that I keep for and elderly neighbor that loves to eat them.It takes those really big guys quite a while to get to that size and I really hate to kill them.....too many other kinds of fish to catch just to eat. WB pike love a crappie size snack to feast on at times better than anything else. Shad Raps/Mighty Minnows/Walleye Divers are at the top of my catchin lures list....But as I said earlier......minnows (med size) fished on a jig or fished Kentucky style......have caught way more than my fair share over the last 40 plus years of fishin WB. Oh yes....95% of the pike I catch are all on the west side of RSR......They are there for the catchin...... PS. The best day I've had at WB was on a trip with CRAPPIE LOVER a few years ago...when we boated 6 large ones ( from 37" up) and 3 were over 40".


----------



## mismas1 (May 15, 2011)

If any experienced pike fisherman wants to take me out to catch my first Northern PM me. I can cover part of the expenses. Just want to get one.


----------



## mismas1 (May 15, 2011)

Whoknows said:


> I usually fish the Cuyahoga River in the Kent area/Fuller park for pike in the fall and spring


So fuller park is a good place to catch pike? I might head up there this Sunday. What lures do you use.


----------



## Whoknows (May 16, 2009)

I am by no means "experienced" But yes a lot of people have had success at fuller park I've hooked into 1 there. I would also be willing to go with you sometime also, I am not sure about going Sunday as my friend in the Marines is coming back from Japan Thursday and I have no idea what we will do. As for lures, I was using 5-6" crank baits that were top water and the X-Rap by rapala.


----------



## mismas1 (May 15, 2011)

Thank you very much.


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

Mismas1, try a #4 or #5 Mepps: silver blade with white tail and you'll catch them in the rivers. Try Lake Rockwell off RT14 if you ever get a chance. In the first 2 months after ice off, I can guarantee you your share big pike fishing the bridge area.They're still catching them now, but not in large numbers..........Mark


----------



## FishinNate34 (Feb 4, 2011)

I tried out Fuller park last night and had a few hits on a spin bait but I couldn't hook up with one. I did bring in 2 smallies though on a crankbait. Ill probably go down again tonight.


----------



## mismas1 (May 15, 2011)

You want to go down there with me on Sunday morning at try out the action?


----------



## partlyable (Mar 2, 2005)

I really like spinnerbait fished close to the surface so the blades really shine. if one hits you will know. as far as catching them i have caught them in killbuck and lake mohawk.


----------

